# Decent finds



## wmadigger (Jun 3, 2018)

Went for a couple digs with my two buddies last week, and I’d say we were pretty successful. One dump was loaded with Saratoga mineral waters. Only 3 came out intact but all said and done there was 3 dark amber star springs, 3 dark olive green DA Knowlton, 1 olive green clark and white, 3 emerald green E congress and empire, 6 beautifully colored yellow amber E congress and empire and 2 dark green star springs. All quarts and all broken. Finally a nice star spring came out followed by a super seedy da knowlton and lastly a nice forest green E congress and empire water. All quarts. We also got a nice lime green Lockport gargling oil and a few other common bottles. Going back today to see if we can find a few more intact mineral water bottles. 

The next dump we hit a few days later produced 3 j&iem monitor inks- aqua ground lip. A couple nice 12 sided open pontil flared lip unembossed bottles and a nice open pontiled rolled lip dr j Moore’s essence of life bottle, and a handful of locally common bottles. There were also some heartbreakers in there, including two different colored Townsend’s sarsaparilla bottles- completely shattered in the rocks, and a open pontiled emerald green umbrella ink with the top broke off. I don’t why we keep the shards but two of us always have. The third guy thinks we’re crazy. Just figured I’d share. There’s not pics of everything but I attached a few.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 3, 2018)

Good gracious, man!  Nice digs indeed.  Those are beautiful, and I'd be excited to find any of the brokes.  I keep shards too.  They make excellent study pieces.  Thanks much for sharing with us and feel free to post more pics of the other pieces as well.  I'd love to see them.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jun 3, 2018)

Very nice! I've only ever found one Congress & Empire (a "C" pint). That little green ink is a nice find too.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 3, 2018)

Wow, Nice Stuff. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Tony AZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Really nice bottles-and they come out of the ground shiny-no so around here in AZ.


----------



## wmadigger (Jun 4, 2018)

It’s not every day we dig stuff like that. Usually bottles that come out around here stain but these dumps were a lil different. I’ll try to get some more pics. We dug yesterday in a new spot and had a little success too. Glad to know someone else keeps the shards too.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm not a big fan of doing it but the umbrella, if not damaged any more than in the one pic, might be a candidate for a lip repair.

Jim G


----------



## wmadigger (Jun 4, 2018)

I’ve never had any repairs done. Like you, I’m not a fan of doing it so this one will prob stay how it is.


----------



## wmadigger (Jun 4, 2018)

As far as the dig yesterday goes- we decided to go explore and ended up finding a dump that was near a late 1700’s house. Didn’t find much, but there’s plenty more digging to be done there. I ended up with a jug, an open pontiled unembossed bottle, and a few other more common things. My buddy got some local milks, a nice ground lip snail ink, a local blob top beer and some other common bottles. The pontiled bottle came out super clean. Kinda weird, it was right in the mix with stuff ranging from late 1890s up to the 1940s.


----------



## stc1993 (Jun 7, 2018)

Some nice finds.


----------



## jarhead67 (Jun 7, 2018)

And here I'm out kicking around in a 1920's farm dump thinking I've got it good. Excellent finds. I love that ink.


----------



## wmadigger (Jun 8, 2018)

There’s nothing wrong with a 1920s dump. I’ve dug plenty of em over the years. Had pretty good luck in a few of them. I’ve gotten some nice fruit jars and hit pockets of older stuff probably from a barn or attic clean out. Ya just never know. I like the ink too, unfortunate that it’s broken but that dump has produced a lot of nice bottles over the years to make up for it.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice variety of finds. Lots of clean bottles. I give credit for still out looking in the summer. I quit in May. Between the threat of bees, snakes, ticks, lots of ground cover, and high humidity it just isn't worth it.


----------

